# lighting for cage



## jane48 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi
Where my cage is located is quite dark and would like to knlw what the best lighting is to get as unless we get the hedgehog out we do not see him as she wakes when we have all gone to bed hope a light may help with this problem


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Hedgies do need about 12-14 hours of light, so if it's dark getting a light may help. Personally, I have a normal lamp with a 60 watt bulb pluged into a timer.


----------

